# THAILAND good place to bring up your children y/n



## thai wise

My wife an I are leaving Thailand with our 2 young children after 4 years in Thailand to go and live in Australia. a much safer and less crazy country that has scored 19 in the survey of country’s ... we have made the decision to go on our own experiences over the last 4 years .and consider Thailand to be unsafe ...but many people choose to stay and we respect that. ...But do the advantages out way the disadvantages .And what are the advantages to living in Thailand with children …and what are the disadvantages 




The GPI, produced by the Institute for Economics and Peace, is the world's leading measure of global peacefulness. It gauges ongoing domestic and international conflict, safety and security in society, and militarisation in 153 countries by taking into account 23 separate indicators. Some of the indicators are; 
Well-functioning government; Sound business environment; Equitable distribution ofresources; Acceptance of the rights of others; Good relations with neighbours; Free flow of information; Highlevels of education; Low levels of corruption


Thailand scored a depressing 107 out of 153. Not a very good score when compared to its neighbors; Vietnam- 30, Cambodia-115, Malaysia- 19, Indonesia -68 , China -80. Only Burma with a score of 133 does much worse. There has been some improvement since the last survey, but still, the score does not bode well for inspiring foreign investment confidence.
In 2007 Thailand scored 105 out of 121 and in 2009 it scored 124 out of 149.
The website has a considerable amount of information and is available here Vision of Humanity


----------



## TomTao

thai wise said:


> My wife an I are leaving Thailand with our 2 young children after 4 years in Thailand to go and live in Australia. a much safer and less crazy country that has scored 19 in the survey of country&#146;s ... we have made the decision to go on our own experiences over the last 4 years .and consider Thailand to be unsafe ...but many people choose to stay and we respect that. ...But do the advantages out way the disadvantages .And what are the advantages to living in Thailand with children &#133;and what are the disadvantages
> 
> The GPI, produced by the Institute for Economics and Peace, is the world's leading measure of global peacefulness. It gauges ongoing domestic and international conflict, safety and security in society, and militarisation in 153 countries by taking into account 23 separate indicators. Some of the indicators are;
> Well-functioning government; Sound business environment; Equitable distribution ofresources; Acceptance of the rights of others; Good relations with neighbours; Free flow of information; Highlevels of education; Low levels of corruption
> 
> Thailand scored a depressing 107 out of 153. Not a very good score when compared to its neighbors; Vietnam- 30, Cambodia-115, Malaysia- 19, Indonesia -68 , China -80. Only Burma with a score of 133 does much worse. There has been some improvement since the last survey, but still, the score does not bode well for inspiring foreign investment confidence.
> In 2007 Thailand scored 105 out of 121 and in 2009 it scored 124 out of 149.
> The website has a considerable amount of information and is available here Vision of Humanity


I have heard mixed stories about raising children in Thailand, one from a totally caucasian family whose children attended an international school, they had only good things to say. The other was from a mixed family, they talked about their son being constantly being bullied by the Thai children in the government school he attended. Unfortunarely I don't think there are any constants to compare, only individual experiences, and they are mixed. Where are you from in Australia? I am from Perth.


----------



## adamj

no way in the holy earth that i would (if had a chance, to raise my kids in Thailand or anywhere else)


----------



## thai wise

ryde / sydney


----------



## TomTao

thai wise said:


> ryde / sydney


I grew up in Sydney, Holsworthy, my father was in the army.


----------



## thai wise

I can think of hundreds of reasons to stay/ community/ freedom/ family/ less expensive climate/ clean air/ flora and fauna / great food/ culture/weddings /partys /scenery/clean water /…………….. we have been living in two different rural areas with family members.. in the south near krabi and in the north near sukhothai.. we own our own houses in these areas and we are happy to have our family live and work in the local area while staying on our property with us… in houses that we have built to Australian standards but we want to go to Australia to live we do not feel safe for hundreds of reasons / crime/ disease/ distance to essential services/ crazy drivers/ high unemployment/ corruption/ local murders/ young gang mentality and their access to guns /stealing /alcoholism/gambeling/people always wanting to borrow money ………………..


----------



## TomTao

thai wise said:


> I can think of hundreds of reasons to stay/ community/ freedom/ family/ less expensive climate/ clean air/ flora and fauna / great food/ culture/weddings /partys /scenery/clean water /…………….. we have been living in two different rural areas with family members.. in the south near krabi and in the north near sukhothai.. we own our own houses in these areas and we are happy to have our family live and work in the local area while staying on our property with us… in houses that we have built to Australian standards but we want to go to Australia to live we do not feel safe for hundreds of reasons / crime/ disease/ distance to essential services/ crazy drivers/ high unemployment/ corruption/ local murders/ young gang mentality and their access to guns /stealing /alcoholism/gambeling/people always wanting to borrow money ………………..


There are good reasons, both for and against, but the most important reason is, where your heart is, if your heart is no longer here, then you won't be happy. I am happy here because this is where my heart is, I am aware of the positives and the negatives, but I am content for now. I know that when my heart moves back to Australia or else where I will have to follow.


----------



## DNA

I would love to go to Australia to live with my wife and children any day. Thailand does not have that much going for it. I think thai wise has been around after reading his original post on .Thailand too crazy. that was destroyed by mynah and his denial , I would think they will be back to visit there family in Thailand .They obviously love Thailand and want the children to be safe ..Children in Thailand do get some horrific injuries there are a lot of dangers where if you get hurt its your own fault with no compensation Our children have been badly hurt and no one was held responsible . And what makes it worse is the same accident has happened again and again .to other children. Thais just see the accident and never the cause


----------



## TomTao

DNA said:


> I would love to go to Australia to live with my wife and children any day. Thailand does not have that much going for it. I think thai wise has been around after reading his original post on .Thailand too crazy. that was destroyed by mynah and his denial , I would think they will be back to visit there family in Thailand .They obviously love Thailand and want the children to be safe ..Children in Thailand do get some horrific injuries there are a lot of dangers where if you get hurt its your own fault with no compensation Our children have been badly hurt and no one was held responsible . And what makes it worse is the same accident has happened again and again .to other children. Thais just see the accident and never the cause


My daughter is 16 and lives with her mother in Queensland, my wife's children are all adults, we see her grand children and are often concerned because of the way accidents are viewed here, but the kids who are born here and live here take it all in their stride, the people here just deal with it and get on with life, depending of course on the severity of the accident and whether it causes a fatality, then the response is proportional, both by the family and the law. In the area I live I have seen some who treasure their children and some who don't, the same is true in any society. There are many who are thoughtless and reckless with no aparent concern for others on the road, which is why it is very important to be aware aware of what is happening all around all the time. I am sorry to say that some people on the roads in Australia can be worse i.e drunk and/or drugged drivers. I went home a few months ago for about a month, I feel safer on the roads here after driving there, I haven't seen road rage here as yet.


----------



## thai wise

TomTao said:


> My daughter is 16 and lives with her mother in Queensland, my wife's children are all adults, we see her grand children and are often concerned because of the way accidents are viewed here, but the kids who are born here and live here take it all in their stride, the people here just deal with it and get on with life, depending of course on the severity of the accident and whether it causes a fatality, then the response is proportional, both by the family and the law. In the area I live I have seen some who treasure their children and some who don't, the same is true in any society. There are many who are thoughtless and reckless with no aparent concern for others on the road, which is why it is very important to be aware aware of what is happening all around all the time. I am sorry to say that some people on the roads in Australia can be worse i.e drunk and/or drugged drivers. I went home a few months ago for about a month, I feel safer on the roads here after driving there, I haven't seen road rage here as yet.


I have three children in Australia l they are 23/ 24 /31 and have been to visit us in Thailand when there stepbrothers were born. sure Thai parents and there children do take it in there stride and get on with it but after bringing up my children in Australia I remember how over the top my ex and I were about safety and I think any ....westerner... will be under a lot of stress in Thailand worrying about the children s safety with the Thaïs its out of sight out of mind westerners are far too protective and I can not change I wish I could but I can not ///yes they are very careful drivers they do not want to hit anything with there car sounding there horn and flashing there lights to make sure they have a clear road ahead /// road rage is out of control in Australia ///but imp sorry but I must disagree with you on the drink driving issue there is no way to pay your way out of it in Australia and its only a matter of time before you are caught Thai whisky and work go hand in hand at the end of the day its very common to drink at work and drive home its accepted ///in Australia it was too but its not acceptable and your mates will take your keys ///have a look at the stats on how many died on the road over sonkran in Thailand and have a look at how many died in Australia over Easter I will post the stats later …and that’s not to say they were all drunk but you have to look at how many where killed riding in the tub of the pickup no seat belts no helmets NOT SAFE the death toll was enormous and the injuries were as well ////ask yourself will you let your children ride in the back of a ute it will happen


----------



## thai wise

ok cool but i was refering to rural areas on the outskirts of big citys im sure it would be better to live in more of a built up area but i would not have the support of my large rural thai family where everyone knows everything about everyone and they are all related some distant they all look out for each other and i love them dearly


----------



## thai wise

thai wise said:


> I have three children in Australia l they are 23/ 24 /31 and have been to visit us in Thailand when there stepbrothers were born. sure Thai parents and there children do take it in there stride and get on with it but after bringing up my children in Australia I remember how over the top my ex and I were about safety and I think any ....westerner... will be under a lot of stress in Thailand worrying about the children s safety with the Thaïs its out of sight out of mind westerners are far too protective and I can not change I wish I could but I can not ///yes they are very careful drivers they do not want to hit anything with there car sounding there horn and flashing there lights to make sure they have a clear road ahead /// road rage is out of control in Australia ///but imp sorry but I must disagree with you on the drink driving issue there is no way to pay your way out of it in Australia and its only a matter of time before you are caught Thai whisky and work go hand in hand at the end of the day its very common to drink at work and drive home its accepted ///in Australia it was too but its not acceptable and your mates will take your keys ///have a look at the stats on how many died on the road over sonkran in Thailand and have a look at how many died in Australia over Easter I will post the stats later …and that’s not to say they were all drunk but you have to look at how many where killed riding in the tub of the pickup no seat belts no helmets NOT SAFE the death toll was enormous and the injuries were as well ////ask yourself will you let your children ride in the back of a ute it will happen


There were 3,516 road accidents during the 'seven dangerous days' of the Songkran holiday, resulting in 361 deaths and 3,802 injured, the Natural Disaster Prevention and Mitigation Department reported on Monday.

The 'seven dangerous days' of the Thai New Year were from April 12 to 18.

(hospital) sources, an annual death toll for Thailand of approximately 30,000 

Below are some statistics regarding road deaths in Australia.


•In 2009, 1507 people lost their lives in road crashes (Department of Infrastructure and Transport, 2010


----------



## The Mynah

thai wise said:


> I have three children in Australia l they are 23/ 24 /31 ....I remember how over the top my ex and I were about safety


I rather think the line above reveals what drives you. After all you have said about Thailand, you finally admit you were no different where you came from and are going back to. We all care for our kids, but not all of us let worry rule our lives and theirs too. That is no life to speak of. Character is marked by dealing with life's trials and tribulations, not trying to find somewhere they don't exist. No such place does exist. We get on with life the best we can and WHERE WE ARE HAPPIEST. How can anyone be happy if constantly comparing statistics? A worrier is a worrier wherever they may be.

Incidentally, the road accident figures you quoted for Thailand were during the Songkran Festival, which is an event that takes some understanding given the annual road carnage. Also the case is that Thailand is still in the early years of mass car ownership with attendant lack of road sense. It will develop. Meanwhile, you take care and teach your kids to.


----------



## thai wise

i understand 30000 die annually ......but the figure is droping.... Character is determined more by the lack of certain experiences than by those one has had.


----------



## thai wise

Australia is one of the unique places that you will see on Earth. This is known as a country that has the whole continent to its own. For a continent, its size is actually small but for a country, Australia is pretty big. Australia is one interesting destination for you to stay in. In here, you can find so many natural wonders but still be able to experience a highly urbanized life. See the wildlife, the Outback, the exotic species living here. Landmarks such as the Open House in Sydney, Sydney Harbour and the Uluru are great destinations to visit here. This is how diverse life is here in Australia. 

With a reputation as a highly developed country, Australia currently has a multicultural society. Comparing it with other international powers, Australia has a remarkable quality when it comes to life, health care, life expectancy, economy, political right and civil freedom. There is no doubt that life here is good. Consider living in Australia and discover a new life here. With more excitement and diversity, you will definitely enjoy is this place. The most popular cities where people move to in Australia are Sydney, Melbourne, Perth and Brisbane. 

Housing Costs

Housing offered in Australia caters to the different target markets. People can choose a certain housing option based on their way of living. Renting an apartment is a good way to start when you migrate to Australia since it is practically cheaper but most apartments are in good shape. 

Rental usually costs around $500 to $600 AUD per month. Since renting is not really common here, you can always get your home. In the long run, owning your own home is possible in Australia. Homes cost around $300,000 to $500,000 in the major cities here. This will give you around $400 to $800 per month. Owning a home here is a great option when you are in Australia. Cost of homes is not a problem when you choose to live in this place. 

Transportation Costs

Transportation is another thing that you should consider in Australia. You may not have your car when you live here. Taxis are available in Australia which cost a lot cheaper than renting a car. Car rentals usually cost around $140 AUD per day which is really expensive. Buses are also available in Australia for public transport. These are the cheapest and the most convenient way to travel in Australia wit tickets costing around $3 AUD. You can expect around $200 to $250 AUD for transportation costs in Australia. 
Average Cost of Monthly Utilities

Water and electricity is not as expensive compared to European countries in Australia. The average family in Australia will usually pay around $200AUD per month. For individuals or couples, you can expect to pay around $100 to $150 AUD. This is not really that expensive when you are here in Australia. 

Cost of Maid Services

Maid Services are actually needed if you want to keep your home clean all the time. The typical salary of maid services in Australia costs around $300 per month. These maid services often offer complete services for cleaning. It is up to you whether you want your whole home cleaned or if you just want certain jobs done. 

Cost for Food and Drinks

Meals in Australia are basically cheaper. In month, the average family in Australia spends around $800 per month for food. This includes groceries as well as eating out. Foods here like lamb or meat can be bought locally for an affordable price. Fish is also available locally but in cities near the sea, prices of fish may vary depending on their catch. Milk, dairy products, fruits and vegetables are widely available. These are very cheap in Australia. As for imported commodities, these can be a bit expensive. 

Healthcare Costs

Healthcare in Australia has first world standards. The health services here are actually subsidized. Residents are provided with financial assistance when it comes to medical services and medications. Around 10% of the per capita GD of Australia is actually directed to the health sector. Insurance costs for healthcare is very affordable with around $75 to $100 AUD per month. 

Costs for Clothing

Clothing expenses in Australia are practically cheap especially when buying locally made products. You can set around $150 to $300 AUD budget per month when you are here. Try shopping for local brands if you want to save but imported brands are worth it when you buy them. Flea markets are also found here so you can check these places for cheaper clothing. 

Australia is indeed an affordable place to live in compared to other countries in general. The cost of things in Australia is quite similar to the United States but a way cheaper compared to Europe. The currency used by Australia is the Australian Dollar (AUD). 1 AUD costs around 0.925 USD and 0.63 Euros. Cost of living here is quite cheaper which makes it a great place to live in. 

Australia will be a great location when you want to live here. With so many things in store for the residents, you will definitely have a great time here. There is no need to worry about your expenses in Australia. For a country like this, you will surely find life very enjoyable here.


----------



## thai wise

Stickman's thoughts:

Too many people seem to give up too much to move to Thailand, especially if they are working at the lower end of the scale. One has to consider the future, and working in a lowly paid role which really doesn't contribute to your future employability is not a good idea for a prolonged period.


----------



## thai wise

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thailand 
Lifestyle 
Marriage and Family

Thai families are close, and several generations may live in the same household. The oldest male is customarily the patriarch of the family. Members of the family (even adults) are traditionally expected to abide by the advice of their elders, although this is becoming less true. Families usually have two or three children. On a farm, all members of the household share the work. When the elderly live with their married children, they often look after the grandchildren. A family’s youngest daughter inherits the parents’ home. In return, she and her husband care for the parents in their old age. 

In Thailand, young females have traditionally led a more sheltered life than young males, but this is no longer the case. Marriage is discouraged until one’s education is complete. According to tradition, if a young man wishes to marry, he must first become well acquainted with the entire family of his intended wife and make himself agreeable to them. He then asks his parents to make his wishes known. If both families agree on the marriage, a wedding date is set. The groom traditionally pays a bride-price to the bride’s parents as compensation for their having raised her. Some parents later return the items or cash to the couple as a wedding gift. Pink is the traditional colour for bridal gowns. Grooms wear either a European-style suit or a high-necked jacket (sua phrarachathan) and trousers. Newly-weds in rural areas often live with the bride’s parents until they have a child. 
After polygamy was made illegal in 1935, many men openly kept mistresses, but the practice is much less common today.

Diet and Eating

Rice (plain in southern and central regions; glutinous in the north) is the dietary staple. It is usually served with very spicy dishes that consist of meat, vegetables, fish, eggs, or fruit. Curries and pepper sauces are popular. Typical meats include beef, chicken, and pork. Thailand boasts a variety of tropical fruit year-round. Restaurants in Bangkok serve a range of international cuisine. 
Thais use forks and spoons at the table. They hold the spoon in the right hand and the fork in the left, pushing food on to the spoon with the fork. Knives are usually not necessary because foods are served in bite-size pieces. In northern areas, people eat a steamed, sticky (glutinous) rice with their fingers. Chopsticks are used when eating noodle dishes and in Chinese homes. Guests usually receive a second helping of food and are encouraged to eat as much as they can. Diners choose small portions from various dishes at the centre of the table to eat with rice. Bones and other such items are placed on the plate. Water, the standard mealtime drink, is drunk at the end of (not during) the meal. When one has finished eating, utensils are placed together on the plate.

Socializing

Handshakes are widely used between Thais and foreigners in official and business circles, but the traditional Thai greeting is the wai. How the wai is performed depends on the relationship between the people, and there are many variations. Generally, it is done by placing the palms of the hands together, with fingers extended at chest level, and bowing slightly; women curtsy. The younger person greets first, and the more senior person responds with a wai in a lower position. The higher one’s hands are placed, the more respect is shown. Bows and curtsies are also more pronounced to show greater respect. The fingertips go above the level of the eyebrows only to show reverence for Buddha or to greet royalty. For other honoured persons, the fingertips may reach to between the eyebrows, with the thumb tip touching the tip of the nose. A wai is always returned, unless there is a significant difference in social status or age between the two people, in which case the senior does not return the wai. For example, an adult does not exchange a wai with a small child. Buddhist monks never return a wai. The gesture can mean not only “Hello” but also “Thank you”, “Good-bye”, and “I’m sorry”. 
Thais address each other by their given names, preceded by Khun (for example, Khun Sariya), and reserve family names for formal occasions. In formal situations, foreigners may address Thais by using “Mr.”, “Mrs.”, or “Miss” with the given or family names.

Men and women generally do not touch or show affection in public. However, good friends of the same sex sometimes hold hands. Among the younger generation, it is becoming more common for members of the opposite sex to hold hands.

When visiting, the person of highest social rank or age is treated with the greatest respect. In all cases, how one sits, walks, or otherwise interacts with others depends on the status of each person present. It is customary to remove one’s shoes when entering a Buddhist temple or private home. Visitors should avoid stepping on the doorstep because of the traditional belief that a soul resides in the doorstep of a temple (wat). It is not necessary to take gifts when visiting, but it is not uncommon for guests on extended stays to present their hosts with a gift of appreciation.

In the home, people commonly sit on the floor, but do not stretch their feet out in front of them. Women generally tuck their legs to the side and behind them, and men sit cross-legged. Men might also sit with their legs tucked to the side to show special respect to the hosts. Guests may offer compliments on the home or children, but should avoid excessive admiration of any specific object to spare the host embarrassment.

Recreation

Among the most popular sports are soccer, table tennis, badminton, basketball, and volleyball. Traditional sports include takro (a game of skill involving keeping a wicker ball in the air without using the hands) and martial arts. As in many parts of the region, people enjoy movies and television. Kite-flying is a popular activity, and many enjoy watching Thai chess, played without a queen and according to its own rules. 
Holidays and Celebrations

Although the government uses the Western calendar, Buddhist holidays are set by the lunar calendar and vary from year to year. Official holidays include the international New Year's Day (1 January); Chinese New Year; Chakri Day (6 April); Coronation Day (5 May); Royal Ploughing Ceremony (11 May); the Queen’s Birthday (12 August); Chulalongkorn Day (23 October, honouring the “beloved monarch”, who abolished slavery and introduced many reforms); the King’s Birthday (5 December); Constitution Day (10 December); and New Year’s Eve (31 December). Some important religious holidays include Makha Bucha, Asalaha Bucha, and Visakha Bucha, which mark important events in Buddhism’s history. Songkhran is the Thai New Year. Loy Krathong honours the water goddess for providing water throughout the year; people float small “boats” with candles, coins, or flowers on waterways.


----------



## Song_Si

Thai Wise - your post #27

Where was that from? and what era - 1980? 

Those figures are way off the mark in terms of food, housing, food . . . 

"Rental usually costs around $500 to $600 AUD per month. Since renting is not really common here," - quote from article below:_ "said the 24-year-old, who rents in Glebe with two friends for $690 per* week*."
_
read any Australian newspaper lately you'll see escalating rental costs, the generation of people who will rent all their lives as home ownership out of reach

such as 
*Home ownership an elusive dream for 'generation rent'*
11 June 2011
THEY'RE being dubbed ''generation rent'' - Australians resigned to never owning a home.

The number of first-time buyers taking out home loans is at the lowest level since 1994, with Australians taking a more conservative approach to their borrowing.

Home ownership is particularly hard in NSW, which has been the least affordable state or territory in which to own a home for the past 15 years, according to the REIA Deposit Power Housing Affordability Report. The average proportion of income required to meet home loan repayments here is 34.5 per cent - 3 per cent higher than the national average.​
Some median House prices from today's Sydney Morning Herald

SYDNEY
1	North Sydney	$1,360,000 +43%
2	Church Point	$1,537,000 +42%
3	Balmain East	$1,900,000 +41%
4	Waverton	$1,315,000 +32%
5	Rosebery	$898,000 +26%

MELBOURNE
1	St Kilda West	$1,495,000 +73%
2	Essendon North	$808,000 +53%
3	Sandhurst	$530,000 +37%
4	Plenty	$967,000 +34%
5	Keilor East	$610,000 +32%


----------



## thai wise

The figures are way off the mark in terms of food, housing,..................it is an old article


----------



## thai wise

Song_Si said:


> Thai Wise - your post #27
> 
> Where was that from? and what era - 1980?
> 
> Those figures are way off the mark in terms of food, housing, food . . .
> 
> "Rental usually costs around $500 to $600 AUD per month. Since renting is not really common here," - quote from article below:_ "said the 24-year-old, who rents in Glebe with two friends for $690 per* week*."
> _
> read any Australian newspaper lately you'll see escalating rental costs, the generation of people who will rent all their lives as home ownership out of reach
> 
> such as
> *Home ownership an elusive dream for 'generation rent'*
> 11 June 2011
> THEY'RE being dubbed ''generation rent'' - Australians resigned to never owning a home.
> 
> The number of first-time buyers taking out home loans is at the lowest level since 1994, with Australians taking a more conservative approach to their borrowing.
> 
> Home ownership is particularly hard in NSW, which has been the least affordable state or territory in which to own a home for the past 15 years, according to the REIA Deposit Power Housing Affordability Report. The average proportion of income required to meet home loan repayments here is 34.5 per cent - 3 per cent higher than the national average.​
> Some median House prices from today's Sydney Morning Herald
> 
> SYDNEY
> 1	North Sydney	$1,360,000 +43%
> 2	Church Point	$1,537,000 +42%
> 3	Balmain East	$1,900,000 +41%
> 4	Waverton	$1,315,000 +32%
> 5	Rosebery	$898,000 +26%
> 
> MELBOURNE
> 1	St Kilda West	$1,495,000 +73%
> 2	Essendon North	$808,000 +53%
> 3	Sandhurst	$530,000 +37%
> 4	Plenty	$967,000 +34%
> 5	Keilor East	$610,000 +32%


yes it is very expensive to live in the city but you can buy property in the west of sydney and on the central coast below $250000 and commute by train in under 1 hr to central station ...........San Remo Price $183,000 Property type House Bedrooms 1 Bathrooms 1 Car spaces 1 43 Barker Avenue SAN REMO 
Best Buy
Incredible opportunity to jump into the market or kick start your investment portfolio. A handyman special with some work needed, but with such enormous potential, smart buyers will reap the rewards. The spacious design offers plen... 

Next Open for Inspection
Sat 18 Jun 2011 11.00AM

Add 
Blue Haven Price Offers over $260,000 Property type House Bedrooms 4 Bathrooms 1 Car spaces 1 10 Elm Place BLUE HAVEN 
Enjoy the Serenity!
4 bedroom brick & tile home Close to public transport Enclosed Queensland room Single drive thru garage Separate lounge & dining rooms Family room Air conditioned Ceiling fans through out Approx. 659m2 land size ...


----------



## SiamWallaby

Thats what scares me most about raising my daughter here. Some sort of accident or tragedy.

I know I want to get her back to Oz in time to adjust and do well in high school and qualify for a good uni, but I am hoping keeping her here when she is young will give her some of the better qualities you find in thai culture.

So if I survive the stress of worrying about her on the roads, I'll take her home when she's older...just two years old now.


----------



## maxolla

thai wise said:


> I have three children in Australia l they are 23/ 24 /31 and have been to visit us in Thailand when there stepbrothers were born. sure Thai parents and there children do take it in there stride and get on with it but after bringing up my children in Australia I remember how over the top my ex and I were about safety and I think any ....westerner... will be under a lot of stress in Thailand worrying about the children s safety with the Thaïs its out of sight out of mind westerners are far too protective and I can not change I wish I could but I can not ///yes they are very careful drivers they do not want to hit anything with there car sounding there horn and flashing there lights to make sure they have a clear road ahead /// road rage is out of control in Australia ///but imp sorry but I must disagree with you on the drink driving issue there is no way to pay your way out of it in Australia and its only a matter of time before you are caught Thai whisky and work go hand in hand at the end of the day its very common to drink at work and drive home its accepted ///in Australia it was too but its not acceptable and your mates will take your keys ///have a look at the stats on how many died on the road over sonkran in Thailand and have a look at how many died in Australia over Easter I will post the stats later …and that’s not to say they were all drunk but you have to look at how many where killed riding in the tub of the pickup no seat belts no helmets NOT SAFE the death toll was enormous and the injuries were as well ////ask yourself will you let your children ride in the back of a ute it will happen


I'm still trying to make my mind up on perspective. My wife and I are planning a trip with our four children to Thailand to possibly live and this isn't our first trip. Back in 09 we were in Costa Rica for 3 months. I just returned from Ethiopia last month on a trip as well. I'm not sure but it sounds to me like that if you want safety and security you should definitely stay in the first world big brother security zone. 
I'm not sure which is worse. Going to a public place and having numerous people and authorities mandating everything from sunscreen to immunizations etc or living in freedom with danger. I guess at the end of the day danger is in the eye of the beholder and comes down to a numbers game. 

How many people died in front of either of the posters in this thread? What were the circumstances in those deaths? If your after perceived safety western society is where it's at hands down. But if safety is where it's at then water, snow skiing, mountain biking, snorkeling etc... is off limits. Still we are looking for contacts in Thailand to find out what living there with children it like. Let me know if you know of anyone that might be helpful.


----------



## Andrew Hicks

Thailand can be a wonderful place to live if you have a pension or other income to keep you out of the gutter. 

You can read of my experiences there in my book, "My Thai Girl and I".

As to raising a child, private schools can be very expensive if you want an English based education. In general terms childhood will be wonderful but growing up becomes a nightmare. There are no opportunities for good jobs based on merit. You can only get into a career based on knowing the right people or knowing how to bribe the right people.

I would not want to put a child of mine in this predicament.


----------



## Ovidia77

Personally, if had any children I wouldn't raise them in Thailand. A few years maybe but not their entire childhood. I realize things are different when you live on a generous expat package 

We only taught in government schools (and I don't know what goes on in international schools) but we saw a lot of bullying of half Thai kids and the teachers didn't do anything about it. There was an American kid with AFS and he left early because of how he was treated. 
An American friend and his Thai wife adopted a girl and as soon as they found out she was adopted by a farang, the teachers started bullying her. If she brought sandwiches to school, the teacher would throw them out. The Thai wife had lived in the US for over 30 years and couldn't take it anymore and they went back. I hear the girl is doing great and has made many friends. 

Also, the standards of education cannot be compared to those of western countries. I realize that's a sweeping generalization, but so be it.

Of course, you can teach your kids after school or even home school them, which leads to another set of questions.

My personal feeling is that you give your child so much more if you raise them in a developed country.


----------

